# [solved] TV-Out mit Opensource ATI-Treiber

## AROK

Hallo,

folgende Situation: bisher habe ich den CS-ATI Treiber genutzt, da ging die TV-Out Funktion, aber ich bekam Suspend-to-RAM nicht zum laufen. 

Daher bin ich zu den opensource-Triebern gewechselt. Was nebebei auch den Vorteil hat, dass die bisherigen Darstellungsfehler (nach einiger Zeit rechts unten bunte Streifen) nicht mehr auftreten. Und Suspend to RAM läuft auch endlich. 

ABER ich bekkomme die TV-out Funktion nicht zum laufen. Ich habe diesen Patch:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=115366

angewendet und bin hiernach:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_TV-Out

vorgegangen. ( Also         Option "TVOutput" "PAL"         eingefügt).

Aber es will partout nicht klappen.

Hat von euch Jemand Erfahrung mit dem Thema? 

(Zur Not auch Suspend to RAM mit den CS-Treibern  :Confused:  )

Viele grüße

AROK

EDIT:

Das NB ist ein FS Amilo 1425. Die Grafikkarte ein Mobility Radeon 9700 (laut Aufkleber). 

lspci:

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]

Xorg 7.2 

XOrg Server 1.3.0.0-r5

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati 6.6.3-r1

----------

## ScytheMan

update mal auf xf86-video-ati-6.8.0 (is testing arch)

die version läuft recht stabil und hat den ati-gatos integriert, du brauchst also keinen patch mehr

hab damit zwar auch keinen tv out hinbekommen, aber du wärst auf dem aktuellen stand der technik, da das ganze per xrandr 1.2 funktionieren (sollte).

----------

## AROK

Hi,

 *Quote:*   

> hab damit zwar auch keinen tv out hinbekommen, aber du wärst auf dem aktuellen stand der technik, da das ganze per xrandr 1.2 funktionieren (sollte).

 

Sorry, aber das verstehe ich nicht. Heißt das, du hast es auch noch nicht hinbekommen, oder dass es funktioniert mit xrandr 1.2?

----------

## ScytheMan

Also folgendes:

Es gab die Projekte xf86-video-ati und ATI-Gatos, ersteres kümmerte sich allgemein um einen treiber, letzteres hatte sich auf den tv out spezialisiert. dank eines gentoo devs wurde der code von ati-gatos in xf86-video-ati eingebaut (nachlizensiert oder so).

ergebnis davon ist die aktuellste version xf86-video-ati-6.8.0

du benutzt die 6.6.3, eine ältere version die stabil ist, aber noch nicht den gatos code integriert hat (deshalb musst du patchen), ausserdem hat sie noch keine xrandr 1.2 unterstützung. 

die 6.8.0er hat beides und deshalb war mein vorschlag du solltest diese ausprobieren, denn es ist im grunde genommen die alte version nur grundlegend überarbeitet und verbessert. das bezieht sich nicht nur auf den tv-out bereich sondern auch auf einige andere bereiche.

ich habe es mit der neuen als auch mit der alten version probiert, konnte allerdings keinen erfolg erzielen was die TV Ausgabe angeht. 

Der TV wurde zwar erkannt allerdings bekam ich kein Bild.  Evtl. hast du mehr Glück. Ich hatte eine Radeon 9600 Pro.

Ich weiß nicht, ob großartig Fixes in das SVN eingeflossen sind was den TV-Out betrifft, das release ist bereits knapp einen Monat alt. Wenn du ganz up2date sein willst, nimm die SVN version, ist allerdings recht instabil.

Edit: Unter Windows funktioniert der TV-Out wunderbar, fglrx kommt allerdings unter Linux nicht drauf.

----------

## AROK

Hallo,

danke für deine Erklärung! 

Hab die 8.6.0 Version mal probiert und es funktioniert tatsächlich. Sowohl TV-out als auch Suspend to RAM. Über xrandr kann ich sogar im Laufenden Betrieb den TV-Out ein- und ausschalten, das ging weder mit fglrx noch unter Windows.   

Soweit ich sehe funktioniert auch alles andere mit der Version. 

Ein wenig optimieren muss ich noch, da jetzt nur 800x600 Pixel ausgegeben werden, sieht man nur einen Teil des Bildes. Der fglrx sowie auch der Windows-Treiber haben das Bild irgendwie gezoomt. 

Grüße

AROK

----------

## ScytheMan

Aus reinem Interesse:

Was hast du genau eingegeben?

Ich habs leider nie hinbekommen.

----------

## AROK

Hallo,

schau mal hier, das fand ich ganz nützlich:

http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Xorg_RandR_1.2

z.B: 

xrandr --addmode S-video 800x600

xrandr --output S-Video --mode 800x600

Grüße

AROK

----------

